

UPDATE: Apple Admits To Inflating Signal Strength In IPhones  - eplanit
http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20100702-706192.html

======
BigCanOfTuna
To those who will only read the headline: The "Letter from Apple Regarding
iPhone 4" says "...we were stunned to find that the formula we use to
calculate how many bars of signal strength to display is totally wrong."

This headline reads like they were inflating on purpose.

~~~
bradleyland
It's difficult to question Apple's honesty here without it becoming an ad
hominem attack, but it's difficult for any reasonable person to imagine that
somehow throughout the last three years of having a product in market, with a
carrier who is notorious for dropped calls, the whole signal-strength-to-bars
algorithm hasn't come under some scrutiny. I mean, the first question you ask
someone when they complain of dropped calls is: "how many bars did you have
when the call dropped?" It's difficult enough to get accurate information from
users without feeding them erroneous information.

I don't think it's as clear cut as Steve Jobs instructing his teams to pump
signal strength reporting, but if they were given a selection of algorithms to
choose from, and they chose the one that reported "more favorable" results,
then that's on them.

